
Hardware interrupts with Ben Eater [video] - guiambros
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlEa8kd7n3Q
======
felbane
This guy has pretty much single-handedly renewed my interest in low-level
architecture and circuit design, and I know I'm not the only one that feels
this way. Ben is doing current and future generations a great service with
these videos.

